# Stubborn toilet



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Took this toilet out the other day and replaced it

Floor bolts were so rotten that I could not get them off

Ask home owner do you want the old toilet. The said no

So I just broke the china at the floor bolts

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

A dremel or like device would have buzzed them bolts off quick. 

There was a time when the boss yelled at me for breaking the toilet. He said "We might have to reset that, if the new one works out.", I told him "Not now, I just guaranteed we install a new one." :laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Smashing things is more fun though! :thumbup:


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

did they shim it with wax or is that just a really large pee ring


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

xyleman said:


> did they shim it with wax or is that just a really large pee ring


It was plumbers putty from the looks of it

Took about 10 minutes to clean that floor real good before new toilet was installed

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Took this toilet out the other day and replaced it
> 
> Floor bolts were so rotten that I could not get them off
> 
> ...


Sawzall them bolts off save the mess next time


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

That's about all the hackzall is good for. IMO


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That right there is why my plumbing code states that closet bolts shall be made of brass. Approved plastic is also acceptable. I hate those steel closet bolts; piss and just plain humidity rust 'em good, or kids splashing them with water.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

And for you diyer's that read this- that chit will cut you worse than a razor. Flying shards of toilet also bad for the eyeballs.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I've done that before but it's a bad idea. Usually a Lennox mini hacksaw will get the job done if you don't want to run to the truck for your dremel or grinder. My mini hack stays in my bag all the time.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Evelse said:


> Yeah I've done that before but* it's a bad idea.* Usually a Lennox mini hacksaw will get the job done if you don't want to run to the truck for your dremel or grinder. My mini hack stays in my bag all the time.


Why is it a bad idea? As long as you're safe and not a moron there's nothing wrong with removing a toilet that way. I'd rather do it that way than waste time messing around with a hacksaw. Actually, one of the best ways to remove a toilet with rusty, corroded bolts is to use a cordlesss Dremel with a heavy duty grinding wheel and cut the nut and bolt right in half and then use a flat screwdriver or chisel and pop both halves of the nut right of the bolt. It works perfect every time, I keep a cordless Dremel in the toolbag at all times.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Its kinda a waste of time not using the hammer if there rusted out.




Id have the toilet on the truck while you're dremeling


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Why is it a bad idea? As long as you're safe and not a moron there's nothing wrong with removing a toilet that way. I'd rather do it that way than waste time messing around with a hacksaw. Actually, one of the best ways to remove a toilet with rusty, corroded bolts is to use a cordlesss Dremel with a heavy duty grinding wheel and cut the nut and bolt right in half and then use a flat screwdriver or chisel and pop both halves of the nut right of the bolt. It works perfect every time, I keep a cordless Dremel in the toolbag at all times.


Yeah if you're safe of course it's ok. But it looks unprofessional to beat a toilet in order to remove it. It takes less than a minute to cut through bolts with my mini hacksaw. Fairly quick and easy. I'm not talking about using a large hacksaw. It would take longer than that to clean up the mess left from beating the toilet. A dremel is going to be faster yet. And yes I have beat a toilet before so I'm guilty of it as well.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Its kinda a waste of time not using the hammer if there rusted out.
> 
> Id have the toilet on the truck while you're dremeling


And I'd have the new one installed while you're cleaning up the mess  Everyone has their own method. Mine is the mini hack. I have broken toilets before if I'm in a crappy rental with gross tenants and I'm not in the mood to get my face all over a nasty toilet.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Evelse said:


> And I'd have the new one installed while you're cleaning up the mess  Everyone has their own method. Mine is the mini hack. I have broken toilets before if I'm in a crappy rental with gross tenants and _*I'm not in the mood to get my face all over a nasty toilet*_.


Have you ever been in the mood to get your face all over a nasty toilet??:laughing:

I respect your methods sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Good lord 

You guys make the samllest thing in to the biggest issue :laughing:

thats why I posted the pic in the first place.....

i knew there would be all kinds of BS :laughing:

I was in no mood to play with pissy nuts & bolts

I hit the china 3 times with my channel lock... and it cracked...

sweep it all up ...cleaned the foor real nice and installed a new toilet and collected from customer in under 45 minutes...


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Always use the mini, actually never thought about breaking it out. Good idea.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Good lord
> 
> You guys make the samllest thing in to the biggest issue :laughing:
> 
> ...


Hey if we can't turn something into nothing in a chat forum then where can we? Thats the beauty of the Internet. And 45 minutes? What took so long? Haha joking of course


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I've done that a couple times. 4 bolts holding the toilet in place.. Smash it


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> I've done that a couple times. 4 bolts holding the toilet in place.. Smash it


i do that all the time....everytime


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

If anyone goes into a customers house and tells them they can't get the toilet up so they are gonna break it out with a hammer doesn't deserve to be called a plumber. You are definantly a hack. I can't believe I'm reading this on a professional plumbers website. Very upsetting and disrespectful. Hacksaw, sawzall, dremel, grinder, all work just fine.

and any plumber would know that when walking in a house to replace a toilet or reset one, a mini hacksaw is ALWAYS in the tool bag.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> If anyone goes into a customers house and tells them they can't get the toilet up so they are gonna break it out with a hammer doesn't deserve to be called a plumber. You are definantly a hack. I can't believe I'm reading this on a professional plumbers website. Very upsetting and disrespectful. Hacksaw, sawzall, dremel, grinder, all work just fine.
> 
> and any plumber would know that when walking in a house to replace a toilet or reset one, a mini hacksaw is ALWAYS in the tool bag.


 






With old faucets that have rusted nuts underneath, I smash them out........:laughing:

Same with water heaters, smash 'em out

Flapper stuck? Just smash it out.....

Can't get that aerator off of a faucet? Smash it.......:laughing:

Just kidding of course.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> *If anyone goes into a customers house and tells them they can't get the toilet up so they are gonna break it out with a hammer doesn't deserve to be called a plumber. You are definantly a hack. I can't believe I'm reading this on a professional plumbers website. Very upsetting and disrespectful. Hacksaw, sawzall, dremel, grinder, all work just fine.*
> 
> *and any plumber would know that when walking in a house to replace a toilet or reset one, a mini hacksaw is ALWAYS in the tool bag*.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: 
*Really.....all this coming from a 28 years old. Who has been a plumbers helper for 5 years and been doing plumbing for the past 4. Who is not even a plumber*

I didn't tell the customer anything

Just asked you keeping this or throwing it out

:laughing::laughing::laughing: Hack is not how the junk comes out,,, 

What counts is the finnish product and if you don't know that then you sir are the biggest hack of them all..

Know what you are talking about before you talk S.H.I.T


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow. Really? People getting upset over how we remove a water closet? We all have our methods. Yes I have hit them to take them out. It has been a few years but I have done it. I prefer a more "refined" method now but that is my preference. And I'm sure all of you are hacks. And you guys will all think I'm a hack. But let's save the animosity for the HVAC tech who puts his heat run under a toilet every single time even though he has a print right in front of him.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Easy guys... the only member who can throw around the "H-bomb" that many times in one post is "theculligankid"!

Funny part is, the moron will likely thank this post, like he does for EVERY entry on the forum...
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my time thanking your post, if it'd save my life. You "moron". it seems like all you do is hang out here and run your mouth.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I just saw them off. I'll need to bring the saw in anyways to saw the new bolts off so caps will fit. I've busted the china at the bolts but not normally.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Whah whah whah!

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Isn't it past your bedtime tiger? You probably have a busy day delivering water jugs tomorrow right? I have a couple of empty bottles here you could come pick up...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
The resemblance is uncanny!!!

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

How hard are we swinging the hammer? I have been cut pretty bad by a broken piece of china however it was not from breaking out an old toilet. The china is pretty brittle and a little tap will do it. Hell I have broken a tank by bumping a tank lid against the tank. I have even broken a tank by trying to unscrew a trip lever. There is nothing wrong with the removal of a toilet that is not going back down by breaking the china around the bolts. Why waste all that time trying to unscrew bolts that will not be used.

When I have an apprentice with me and the customer is replacing a toilet I have my apprentice over tighten the nuts to understand the breaking point of china. It may save them from breaking a new one in the future. Now that is service work.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> With old faucets that have rusted nuts underneath, I smash them out........:laughing:
> 
> Same with water heaters, smash 'em out
> 
> ...


i alllllways smash the aerators off. no customer ever has complained about the better flow rate.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> If anyone goes into a customers house and tells them they can't get the toilet up so they are gonna break it out with a hammer doesn't deserve to be called a plumber. You are definantly a hack. I can't believe I'm reading this on a professional plumbers website. Very upsetting and disrespectful. Hacksaw, sawzall, dremel, grinder, all work just fine.
> 
> and any plumber would know that when walking in a house to replace a toilet or reset one, a mini hacksaw is ALWAYS in the tool bag.


You just may be the biggest jackazz on this site with that comment.
Who cares? Its going in the Dumpster anyway. You really must have nothing to worry about during the day if this is something you feel so passionate about.
Btw i break the bowl every time i dont have time to cut piss corroded johnny bolts for no reason.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> How hard are we swinging the hammer? I have been cut pretty bad by a broken piece of china however it was not from breaking out an old toilet. The china is pretty brittle and a little tap will do it. Hell I have broken a tank by bumping a tank lid against the tank. I have even broken a tank by trying to unscrew a trip lever. There is nothing wrong with the removal of a toilet that is not going back down by breaking the china around the bolts. Why waste all that time trying to unscrew bolts that will not be used.
> 
> When I have an apprentice with me and the customer is replacing a toilet I have my apprentice over tighten the nuts to understand the breaking point of china. It may save them from breaking a new one in the future. Now that is service work.


Ever broke a flange doing this technique?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Ever broke a flange doing this technique?


 





I know I have cracked a couple of PVC flanges when coming up in this trade. Cranking down the closet bolts while setting a W/C and you hear 'crack!'----oops, just cracked the flange......:whistling2: But like Richard says, that's how we all learned.

I have cracked (2) tanks while cranking down the tank bolts. I don't crank 'em down anymore......:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Ever broke a flange doing this technique?


 
technique. not quite sure what you are asking.

I have broken plastic flanges in the past due to the flange being compromised at the bolt openings. If anyone has been plumbing long enough he or she will have done this in the past a few times.If not they have not been plumbing long enough or deal with enough plastic flanges.

Due to having this happen in the past I warn the customer and price up a repalcement flange to a better flange then a plastic flange prior to pulling or repalcing a toilet.With an ada toilet I always will price a heavier flange due to the leverage and leaning.A plastic flange can be pulled and peeled in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> and any plumber would know that when walking in a house to replace a toilet or reset one, a mini hacksaw is ALWAYS in the tool bag.


 I don't even own a mini hacksaw.

I do have several hammers, though.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> If anyone goes into a customers house and tells them they can't get the toilet up so they are gonna break it out with a hammer doesn't deserve to be called a plumber. You are definantly a hack. I can't believe I'm reading this on a professional plumbers website. Very upsetting and disrespectful. Hacksaw, sawzall, dremel, grinder, all work just fine.
> 
> and any plumber would know that when walking in a house to replace a toilet or reset one, a mini hacksaw is ALWAYS in the tool bag.


Get over yourself.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> I just saw them off. I'll need to bring the saw in anyways to saw the new bolts off so caps will fit.


 I just bend 'em back and forth with a 6" crescent wrench until they snap off and then snug the nut up.

If they're to short to do that, I cut 'em off with my cordless rotary tool.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I just bend 'em back and forth with a 6" crescent wrench until they snap off and then snug the nut up.
> 
> If they're to short to do that, I cut 'em off with my cordless rotary tool.


 
You have cordless stuff?:furious: I am still in the `19th century


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> You have cordless stuff?:furious: I am still in the `19th century


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> Whah whah whah!
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> ...


 just for the Record we don't do water jugs. We install a quality RO system so people don't have to d!ck around with "water jugs" you "moron". You can take those water jugs you got and stick em where the sun don't shine you "moron".

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> Really.....all this coming from a 28 years old
> 
> I didn't tell the customer anything
> ...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That didn't post right, but you get the point!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I'm glad I was taught by a real old school plumber who takes time an pride in their work. Just think of how great a plumber I will be by the time I'm your age, sir.


 I'm hoping by the time you're Old Schools and my age you'll have learned a few tricks to make your days go easier and your work more efficient.

Would I have broken the toilet out? Probably not, but that's only because I'm lazy and wouldn't have wanted to take the time on clean up and I wouldn't have wanted to have broken pieces of nasty toilet rattling around in the back of my truck. But that's just me.

Still, after looking at the toilet in question and the filthy work environment, I can understand why OS wanted the toilet and himself out of there as quickly as possible.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> just for the Record we don't do water jugs. We install a quality RO system so people don't have to d!ck around with "water jugs" you "moron". You can take those water jugs you got and stick em where the sun don't shine you "moron".
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Y'know, there is no hard and fast rule that says you have to nibble on every single piece of bait tossed your way, Mrs. Pissy.

*shrugs*

Perhaps you wouldn't be baited so often if you didn't make it so much fun.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> technique. not quite sure what you are asking.
> 
> I have broken plastic flanges in the past due to the flange being compromised at the bolt openings. If anyone has been plumbing long enough he or she will have done this in the past a few times.If not they have not been plumbing long enough or deal with enough plastic flanges.
> 
> Due to having this happen in the past I warn the customer and price up a repalcement flange to a better flange then a plastic flange prior to pulling or repalcing a toilet.With an ada toilet I always will price a heavier flange due to the leverage and leaning.A plastic flange can be pulled and peeled in less than 15 minutes.


What I'm asking is, have you, or your apprentice ever broken a flange in the process of showing him just how tight too tight is when tightening closet bolts to the point of breaking the china?

I am refering to your post talking about tightening closet bolts past tight to teach what overtight is and the results of.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

First off if you are going to quote me. Use the whole thing

Number 1
You are not a licenced plumber. You are a plumbers helper as it says in your introduction. You have been only in the trade for less than five years



Michaelcookplum said:


> My name is mike cook and I am 28 years old. I have been a plumbers helper for 5 years and been doing plumbing for the past 4. I am currently working on my master plumbers license in the state of VA. We use the IPC. I worked in So CA for a few years using the UPC so I am familiar with both. I have worked on commercial building, residential remodeling, new custom homes and service work, which I prefer. I am also in the process of starting my own company doing service work, thanks for your time.


Number 2 
What are you that stupid to think that is the normal way to remove a toilet

I never contradicted myself

You implied that I told the customer that I could not remove it any other way

That I did not. I did however ask If they were keeping it

I posted this to see what kind of moron on his high horse would come out of the wood work

And I can see the moron is you.

So stop being an idiot thinking you know it all. When if fact you know very little

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

You shouldn't call people morons, OS... You might hurt their fragile feelings...

What a moron!

:laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> *Really.....all this coming from a 28 years old. Who has been a plumbers helper for 5 years and been doing plumbing for the past 4. Who is not even a plumber*
> 
> I didn't tell the customer anything
> ...


Hey don't knock him because he's young, I take offense to that!

Knock him because he's just clueless! :thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Alright I'll try to break this up with a true breaking toilet story.

Boss tells young apprentice to remove some thing like 200 toilets for hotel remodel.
Boss drops off dolly/cart on friday afternoon. Tells the wippersnapper he will pay him $5 per toilet and to start the next day. Figures it will keep him busy for the week.

5 story building with court yard in the center. Dumpster is in the courtyard.

Has a hammer and tin snips. Goes through and cuts every supply and breaks all the toilet bottoms. Then starts at the 5th floor and throw's all the toilets into the dumpster until he gets to the 1st.

Calls boss Monday morning and says he can pick up his dolly wich is in the same place he left it. 

Come friday his pay check reflected exactly what the boss promised him.

I was not on this job but the plumber that was with him said it was funnier then heck seeing all those toilets flying threw the air.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

one time I broke out a china lav with a hammer.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey OS, not to change the subject, what's the deal with the supply to that toilet you took out? It looks like pipe comes up through floor, but then it looks like the closet supply is on an angle valve. Are my eyes playing tricks on me or what?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> What I'm asking is, have you, or your apprentice ever broken a flange in the process of showing him just how tight too tight is when tightening closet bolts to the point of breaking the china?
> 
> I am refering to your post talking about tightening closet bolts past tight to teach what overtight is and the results of.


You misunderstood the orginal thought. I was and am refering to an old piece of china that is being replaced. I use the old china as a testing ground for apprentices and helpers ie Mississippi. I have made them take the old close coupled bolts out and install new ones and over tighten them to the breaking point again ;old used china that is being replaced. Thought I would repeat this for the 3rd time.This way they learn where the cracking point is and may save them from cracking a new piece of china.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

As far as breaking a plastic flange it is going to happen at some point with an apprentice. It is not a big deal. If and when it is it is something that can be fixed and not something to become angry over.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Keep this thread civil please...

No more personal attacks, and name calling...It gets tiresome.

Thanks...

AG


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> You misunderstood the orginal thought. I was and am refering to an old piece of china that is being replaced. I use the old china as a testing ground for apprentices and helpers ie Mississippi. I have made them take the old close coupled bolts out and install new ones and over tighten them to the breaking point again ;old used china that is being replaced. Thought I would repeat this for the 3rd time.This way they learn where the cracking point is and may save them from cracking a new piece of china.


That's a good idea, good way to train tradesmen like me.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Hey OS, not to change the subject, what's the deal with the supply to that toilet you took out? It looks like pipe comes up through floor, but then it looks like the closet supply is on an angle valve. Are my eyes playing tricks on me or what?


Yes that was the way it was piped

I changed the toilet supply to a braided one

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's a good idea, good way to train tradesmen like me.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


It is how my father trained me. I wish he would have made me do it with a trip lever.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Hey don't knock him because he's young, I take offense to that!
> 
> Knock him because he's just clueless! :thumbup:


Suck up


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Hey don't knock him because he's young, I take offense to that!
> 
> Knock him because he's just clueless! :thumbup:


Aren't you the same guy who left a a copper water heater flex underground the other day....and I'm clueless? Oh that's right, your boss told you to leave it. I'm glad you have a good teacher. Do you work for old school?


Ok ok enoughs enough. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya'll gonna have to go stand in the corner if you don't stop fussin. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Ya'll gonna have to go stand in the corner if you don't stop fussin. :laughing:


Stand in the corner holding a 5 pound sack of flour over your head.

That's what worked for my Girls. That and making them sit on the front porch together holding hands -- They really hated that.:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^

I find it amusing that you, WS, thanked the above post including only these two words: Suck up

Why I find humour in said, is because if I were to scour your lengthy library of posts, I'd bet I would be able to find at least a dozen identical to it...

I just think it to be comical, that's all... 

:thumbup:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> Ya'll gonna have to go stand in the corner if you don't stop fussin. :laughing:


 
Will they have to eat their pudding?referenced to Pink Floyd for some of the young ins.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> You misunderstood the orginal thought. I was and am refering to an old piece of china that is being replaced. I use the old china as a testing ground for apprentices and helpers ie Mississippi. I have made them take the old close coupled bolts out and install new ones and over tighten them to the breaking point again ;old used china that is being replaced. Thought I would repeat this for the 3rd time.This way they learn where the cracking point is and may save them from cracking a new piece of china.


Gotcha, thanks for the response.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Will they have to eat their pudding?referenced to Pink Floyd for some of the young ins.


 






Another brick in the wall, right? I think that was the song. I remember when that song came out, early 1980's I think...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Will they have to eat their pudding?referenced to Pink Floyd for some of the young ins.


Only if they eat their meat first laddy, lmao.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Aren't you the same guy who left a a copper water heater flex underground the other day....and I'm clueless? Oh that's right, your boss told you to leave it. I'm glad you have a good teacher. Do you work for old school?
> 
> Ok ok enoughs enough. Can't we all just get along?


That was someone else I believe it was seanny.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That was someone else I believe it was seanny.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Your right, it was someone else. But still I stick to my comment :laughing::


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Your right, it was someone else. But still I stick to my comment :laughing::


I know you were wrong about one thing .... :whistling2:

Now there is a greater possiblity that you are wrong about two things :whistling2:

And you know what they say about opinions.....

They are like azzholes .... everyone has one ..... and we all think everybody elses stinks :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Why can't people have the courtesy to clean their bodily fluids off of their toilets when a plumber comes to work on it? I'd be embarrassed if I did that


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Aren't you the same guy who left a a copper water heater flex underground the other day....and I'm clueless? Oh that's right, your boss told you to leave it. I'm glad you have a good teacher. Do you work for old school?
> 
> Ok ok enoughs enough. Can't we all just get along?


That was me


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bolt on one side this morning water closet repalcement was bent beyond being able backing nut out.

Tiny-tim saw wasn't pragmatic so first thing I thought "Old School" and his thread! Thanks.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Bolt on one side this morning water closet repalcement was bent beyond being able backing nut out.
> 
> Tiny-tim saw wasn't pragmatic so first thing I thought "Old School" and his thread! Thanks.


Whatever gets the job done.:thumbsup:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> That's about all the hackzall is good for. IMO


 
I haven't brought out my sawzall since I bought my M18 Milwaukee....loooove it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Bolt on one side this morning water closet repalcement was bent beyond being able backing nut out.
> 
> Tiny-tim saw wasn't pragmatic so first thing I thought "Old School" and his thread! Thanks.


See this thread did come in handy :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------

